# Making it happen



## Alex Klapatiuk (May 3, 2017)

As AvE (of YouTube lore) sayeth, "Nothing to it, but to do it!"
So this week I am going to spend a shit-ton of money (for me) and dive headfirst into the murky waters of machining.

I would love any advice I can get, and look forward to the day when I can post some accomplishment for peer review.


----------



## Tom O (May 3, 2017)

Hands together above the head feet together bend forward and launch!
As far as tools it depends on your interests ( and the ooh factor hen you come across tools)


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2017)

What kinds of machines are you investing in, Alex?


----------



## Dogpounder (May 5, 2017)

Have fun! Dive deep.


----------



## Janger (May 5, 2017)

Lots of great help on the forum and I think everybody loves the questions and many answers that come out. Ask away!


----------

